# 2011 Navarre Beach King Mack Series Tournaments



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a lot of people ask me if we are having the NB King Mack Tournaments again and the answer is "Yes!" Cost is only $10 for each tournament. Here are the dates:

*Sat. May 14-NB Cobia/King Kayak Tournament*-Largest legal Cobia in length wins it. In the event no one catches a cobia, the largest King Mackerel in length wins. This will be the time of the year when the cobia will be schooled up and the BIG kings will still be migrating through so it should be interesting. (April is also a tough month for surf conditions, so I will send out more details the week of.)

(Don't forget to also register for the biggest Kayak fishing tourney of the year NOW - The GCKFA, http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/ which will be 5/8/11. This Cobia/King tournament will be a good way to prefish for kings and you could win a prize for catching a cobia.)

*Sat. May 28-NB King of Kings Kayak Tournament*-King Macks Only

*Sat. July 16-NB Tarpon/King Kayak Tournament*-same format as the cobia, but with a digital photo of a tarpon if one is brought yak-side.


This will be the 3rd year for these informal NB King Mack tournaments. We had the biggest turnout last year for the Cobia/King tournament with 21 anglers. *Please let me know if you plan to fish in the Cobia/King tourney on 4/30/11.* We have always had a winner receive all of the cash, but if we can get enough commitments here, we will do a 50/30/20 split. *Who is in?*


Check out this 2010 thread with some cool pics:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/navarre-beach-cobia-king-kayak-tournament-results-68242/


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll probably be up for fishing on the 30th, pending if I'm done moving. I fished it last year, but wasn't actually entered in the tournament, just out there. It was a good time and since I can't fish the GCKFA this year this will help get my tourney fix.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*The old King is dead.*

Gaffy is in. Time for someone to take the pressure off you. 

Gaffy, projected winner.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm def in for all three. I suck at catching kings, but I try hard


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Turkey season will be over then, question is do you WANT me to enter. There's always second place Kreg. Hehehe


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm down for the King tourny on the 28th and a poss on the tarpon tourny!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I am in ! I know about the surf. It was sporty today !:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lost4reason (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool! I'm in for the april 30th one for sure. 

We are working with liquid surf and sail on a flyer for the King of Crab Island (KOCI) tournament right now. The date is set for July 30th....more details to follow.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm in for one for sure hopefully all 3 depending on Work schedule


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

HAG 90 10 said:


> Turkey season will be over then, question is do you WANT me to enter. There's always second place Kreg. Hehehe


I won the 1st one and no one can take that away, so I really don't care if I never win another one. But, no Darren, I don't want you to enter because you would demoralize us all! LOL.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Way to take the fun out of smack talk. Looking forward to fishing your tourney, it should be fun. See you out there soon. :thumbsup:

Darren


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

dang, just found out I have to work on 4/30.... I'll try to make the next one, put them all on my calendar.


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

Where will we be able to sign up for these tourny's?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

last year you just showed-up. he will give you a time.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

*April 30th Will Not Work*

The Navarre Beach Fun Fest is normally mid-May, but it is 4/29 & 4/30 this year. They will have the parking lot blocked off for our early morning sign-in and launch. So, we will need to change the dates for the NB Cobia/King Tourney.

Here are alternative dates up for discussion:

Sat. 4/23/11-(Day before Easter) Too early to tell on the surf forecast, but this should be a good day of the month for kings.

Sunday 5/1/11-Does anyone know if the the parking lot will be blocked off for NB Fun Fest cleanup? Minimal cobia boats beginning in May with plenty of cobia still around.

Sat. 5/14/11-Kings will be here in good numbers and I caught a couple of undersized NB cobias around this time last year.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

The NB Cobia/KingTournament has been changed to 5/14/11 due to Navarre Beach Fun Fest


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn it. Would love to have fished this again but I have to get ready for the IFA in venice the following week.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, I'm out too. Gotta go live life in the Keys.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry guys. The way the surf is 90% of the time in April we probably would have had to move it back anyway...


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

If the weather holds, I will be there on the 30th. Okay, make that the 14th then.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of fun. For guys who have to work the afternoons, what time does it end or can we weigh in and then leave? Thanks


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

The fun fest weekend (4/30 or 5/1) is probably going to be real crowded. The main lot from east of the pier to the end (right past Beach Monkey's) is reserved by the Chamber then so parking would need to be elsewhere.

Count me in for the others though.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. For guys who have to work the afternoons, what time does it end or can we weigh in and then leave? Thanks


 We usually end it around a noonish time, but will give the exact times when I post the announcement for the 5/14 tourney. I think Will has fished every one of them and has had to leave early to go to work. You will just scratch your name on your fish and we will have a plan to leave the fish behind. Just remind me when you sign-in.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## scaly neck (Jul 19, 2009)

Count me in , also for the 5/14.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Would like to do this if I get a kitchen pass.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Gaffy is in for May 14. I'll be using my new kayak I won on May 7, 2011 for the "Biggest Pair" in the GCKFA Tournament! : D


Gaffy


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I'm in for 5/14 20111


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm gonna try hard to make it down there. The 14th is my dads first weekend off in like 4 months and he wants to spend it fishing with me...If I can, I'll convince him that fishing in a tournament together is a great way to spend the day. He is a Gulf kayak rookie and scared to get 1/4 mile away from the beach, but is damn lucky...lol


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Turkey season will be over then, question is do you WANT me to enter. There's always second place Kreg. Hehehe 


gottafish said:


> I won the 1st one and no one can take that away, so I really don't care if I never win another one. But, no Darren, I don't want you to enter because you would demoralize us all! LOL.


Boy, am I sorry that you took this the wrong way, Darren, and decided to enter the the GCKFA tourney, too! I know you as a guy that can catch big kings and is a great all-around fisherman. Thanks for demoralizing so many people yesterday and winning the Hooter's Biggest Pair offshore division. (Seriously, congrats on winning the Hobie Revolution!)

Now, again, you ask me if I WANT you to enter the NB King Mack tourney's and the answer is still "no", "no", "no". 

If anyone else (besides Darren LOL) wants to be in the Broxson Outdoors NB Cobia/King Kayak tournament this Sat. 5/14/11, please repond to this thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ing-kayak-fishing-tournament-5-14-11-a-87860/


----------



## ApexYakin (Jul 8, 2009)

Kreg, i wish i could do the first two but I'm 110% on the July run


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

That's funny, thanks for the laugh. I may just bring my camera and catch you guys in the act. :yes:

Or maybe peddle around and catch live bait for everyone but Kreg....LOL


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That is funny, too Darren! You are certainly welcome to show up and kick everyone's butt, but just don't respond to the thread for this weekend's tourney and scare everyone off! 

Past winners were:

Gottafish (Kreg)
Need2fish (Mark)
Ernie
Dan W.
Farmer "Doc" (Michael)


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Surf forecast is looking nasty for Saturday - any chance of us moving to Sunday?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing about the bad surf forcast.:whistling: looks pretty red to me.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

It will be Sunday assuming the surf stays good. Check the other post Sat. for confirmation and times.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

See you Sunday morning between 6 and 6:30


----------

